
How to get more email newsletter subscribers? - John_Michael
I want more subscriptions on my Magneto store. Please help.
======
samal_
Start with giving value to your visitors, if visitor don't see value on your
store, he/she won't give you their email address.

Learning from my past experience.

1\. Offer exclusive subscriber only discount. 2\. Freebies for joining your
mailing list. 3\. Build trust and confidence using email nurture. 4\. Don't
sell directly if not required. 5\. Don't spam or buy list.

